

Scientists discover one of the most Earth-like planets yet - Brajeshwar
http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/29/5854630/scientists-discover-one-of-the-most-earth-like-planets-yet-gliese-832c

======
Brajeshwar
I have a very strong feeling that we will definitely find other non-earth life
forms within the next couple of decades.

